
Rename files using Vim - stsewd
https://github.com/thameera/vimv
======
gnuarch
Nice. Reminds me of ranger's bulkrename:
[https://github.com/ranger/ranger/wiki/Official-user-
guide#bu...](https://github.com/ranger/ranger/wiki/Official-user-guide#bulk-
renaming)

